# Pentax K1000 - Great Student Camera For Sale



## cdf22728 (Jan 2, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290067654970

I'm selling my K1000 and all of it's lenses and such. Take a look =)


----------



## Jeremy Z (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I was thinking of posting a suggestion of how that auction might be improved, but it appears that cdf22728 only registered to link to his auction.  Prove me wrong and I'll offer a couple of helpful suggestions.


----------

